
Mesh Spreadsheet: JavaScript code editor that feels like a spreadsheet - tosh
https://github.com/chrispsn/mesh
======
dang
Whoops - this one was discussed two months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113176)

Also 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14821186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14821186)

